# Hooded onesies and sleep safety



## DragoPanda

Hi

I was thinking about baby as usual and realized that his warm, winter pajamas (it's winter here now) in newborn size have hoods on it. Is this unsafe for sleeping? I am worried now :( I have only one that has no hood. Can I just tuck it in at the back? Although I am thinking that might be very uncomfy for baby. :baby:


----------



## mummy2lola

I bought 2 hooded rompers today that state on the tag in big letters not to be used as a sleepsuit.I'm thinking is that only if the hood was up as babies head could turn to the side inside it or is it bad even when hoods down? Xx


----------



## DragoPanda

i dunno :( i cant believe i was so dumb... i might have to buy 1 or 2 more pjs... gosh i thought i was done shoppn...


----------



## kdt8951

Babies should never sleep with their heads covered so that the heat can escape from their heads x


----------



## mommytoTandE

I never saw sleepers with hoods on them. I would be cautious and go pick up other sleepers...


----------



## theresarhuebb

its not safe for babys to sleep with hoods or hats, different if your out and about but not for bed or cots an cribs x


----------



## Purple_poppy

I think you will get different replies based on people's knowledge, and comfort levels. 

I wouldn't put my 5 year old to bed with a hooded something on. But that's me, can't be too safe IMO - you don't get a do over with this sort of thing.


----------



## kdt8951

I've actually never seen sleep suits or pj's with hoods on? I have a couple of little daytime rompers that have a hood on but that's it?


----------



## Rachel_C

Are they definitely sleep wear? If they are and you can't take them back, I would just cut the hoods off! If you can you could unpick the hood so it looks tidy but just chopping it should be fine too.


----------



## cammy

I was wondering this today, its not safe for them to sleep in things with attached hoodies or beanies with frills and stuff. But is it okay for them to sleep in plain beanies, because it is very cold here at the moment???


----------



## DragoPanda

well i dunno... it looks exactly like pjs but have hoods. alot of the winter wear has hoods here. i'm just going to put him in the long sleeved vests and pants instead and save the hooded stuff for trips out and when i am watching him. i have thought about cutting the hoods off but yeah... i wish they were detachable.
my friend has her newborn sleep with beanies on though.... i am super paranoid in general though so i would not do anything if i have even the slightest doubt. so the verdict is he will not be sleeping in the hooded onesies/pjs or whatever. these things do all look the same!


----------

